# Team Oceanman takes a ride on de Lost Bound Train



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Jimmy (jjam) gave me a call Saturday night wanting to round up a crew to do some bottom fishing. I got my buddy Duayne to come along but couldn't reach my Uncle James so it was just the 3 of us. We met up at Jimmy's at 6:00. Duayne and I forgot to get some food on the way and Jimmy was nice enough to invite us in to make sandwiches.:thumbup: It was a good thing too, because we were going to need some energy to bring in all the fish Jimmy put us on. We pull up to the first spot and nice sized Snapper start coming over the rail. It didn't take long and we had a limit of good Snapper in the boat with the biggest being 10 lbs.
View attachment 12967

From there we move on to another spot in deeper water where the bite remains hot. I dropped down a spanish sardine and hook up with an AJ as soon as it hits bottom. I get him about half way up when he realizes hes hooked then proceeded to burn line off the reel until he makes it to the bottom and breaks me off. I dropped a hard tail back down and hook up with another AJ. This time I get him to the gaff.
View attachment 12968

We continue on fishing and Duayne adds a Red Grouper to the box.
View attachment 12969

I sent down a Menhaden a little while later and get a good hit. I set the hook and she gave me all she had. After an intense battle I got her off the bottom and knew it was a good Gag. While I was bringing her up Duayne bowed up and wasn't sure if he had a fish or was tangled in mine.
View attachment 12970

He got it up and turned out to be another Red Grouper.
View attachment 12971

Shortly after he got his fish up I got mine to the boat.
View attachment 12972

View attachment 12973

Turned out to be a 22 lb Gag. First big Grouper I've caught in a while. I'm still smiling today. We kept on fishing and I had an AJ hitting my baits on the way down so Jimmy picked up his spinning setup and dropped a jig. It didn't take long and Jimmy was bowed up to a nice AJ (pictures to follow, it will only let me upload 7 at a time). After a hard fight Jimmy gets it in the boat. By this time the cooler is full and we are running low on bait so pack it in and head for the house. Jimmy is a great captain, he kept us on the fish all day and worked hard at the helm to keep our lines straight up and down and on the spot. Thanks a lot for taking us along Jimmy I really needed that trip.


Edit: not sure why these photo's did not post, can anyone help?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Couple more pic's.

Jimmy bowed up to a nice AJ.














Group pic's


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

how far out yall go


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

You sure that table is gonna support all that weight???:thumbup:

Nice mess of fish Matt. :yes:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE! My back is sore just lookin'! Actually it WAS sore Saturday! Nice quality fish! I've got a great recipe for AJ dip that is AWESOME if you want to give it a try (courtesy of Cliff from Team Recess). Actually you could also use Wade's (Downtime2) tuna dip recipe (it's on here in the recipe section) which is similar. It won't last long, though! 

Excellent report and pics!!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Jimmy put those new jigs to the test. Nice job guys!!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> I've got a great recipe for AJ dip that is AWESOME if you want to give it a try (courtesy of Cliff from Team Recess). Actually you could also use Wade's (Downtime2) tuna dip recipe (it's on here in the recipe section) which is similar. It won't last long, though!
> :thumbup:


Thanks, I already have a great recipe I got off the forum years ago, I think it was Grouper 22's. Funny thing is my family pressured me into making some for their phesant trip, so I just had to buy some from Joe Patties a week ago.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Another try on the pic's.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice, I do dream of going fishing again!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great trip Matt. You guys cleaned up.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job boys... 

Jim


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great report Matt, what a blast I had yesterday. 

I believe I was more excited than you when that gag surfaced next to the boat and good job Duayne on de' gaff...turning that big ole' fish's head keeping him from the structure I believe is an art among grouper anglers.

Eastern Tackle, you guessed it! Those new jigs are doing a great job. Thanks for the recent care pkg!!! :thumbup: 

Jimmy​


----------



## Digillio (Jun 22, 2009)

damn nice trip


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll have to say that's a very nice looking grouper you got there!! Nice job


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Great job on the fish! nice aj on the jig!


----------

